# Eight years since Chef KC Ma died



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Man, time flies. Eight years ago on Nov 28th, Chef KC Ma was killed in a traffic accident when the motorcycle he was riding was hit by a car. I was thinking he was a member here but I'm not sure. He lived and worked in LA, CA. I knew him from several forums we shared and he had many colorful opinion. He cheerfully allowed you to disagree with him, provided you know he was right and you were wrong! He was a talented chef and a hard core knife nerd. I think of him often, both of the funny exchanges we had over the years but this time of year, thinking of him reminds me how fragile life is.

Maybe every year or two I post about him, about this time, as a token of respect. And because you don't truly die til your name is spoken for the last time. So here's to you, KC Ma! You're missed.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

One of our own. I feel we don't memorialize them as we should.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Maybe we need a memorial wall? A little thread or subforum for In Memoriam? We've lost some titans here at Chef Talk, it would be neat to kind of "retire their jersey" and have a pinned place to remember them. It would be useful for chefs we know IRL as well.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe it would be nice. How many of us have passed since Cheftalk began? DOn't know. Kurt Michael Friese for one.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

A couple but I'm forgetting now. Honestly, some kind of pinned post or wall would be cool.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My sympathies and I am getting along in the years and just recently crashed my Honda 750 Shadow. Having just barely avoided a drainage ditch and a four inch pipe, I laid the bike down on the left side and twisted my entire left leg and otherwise it could have been catastrophic. While healing is proceeding well, my motorcycle days have ended as we older people just don't bounce back like we once did. Grrrrrrrr. Chess playing coming up! 8))


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Are you OK now, Kokopuffs?
I sort of gave up on my motorbike, because of poor road quality and driving habits here...
Wouldn't mind a small off-road though


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

butzy said:


> Are you OK now, Kokopuffs?
> I sort of gave up on my motorbike, because of poor road quality and driving habits here...
> Wouldn't mind a small off-road though


...my previous post.

And take a look at the current cover of CYCLE WORLD MAGAZINE. That image is basically me during the 1960s riding a Honda Trail 55 in and all over the Mojave Desert.


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North (Jun 7, 2021)

For me, it was a Honda Trail 90, street legal, all over the Easter U.P. of Mi., graduating to a 75 Yamaha DT 250 (wonderful machine). tricked out and used for amazing hills and trails just South of Imperial Beach, CA. And then... I too no longer ride. Oh how I miss it.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

